# The 180?



## bippy17 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry everyone. I am new and really lost at this time. Any advice on how to win my wife back would be fantastic. I just don't know how to act, feel, look, speak etc. Sounds pathetic but true.

Also, trying to really understand what the 180 is. Can anyone explain or send me a link to it??? 

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

